# Berlin Lake Help



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would like to start fishin Berlin this year. I usually go to southern Ohio, but would like to give it a shot for bass. I'm sitting here looking at a map and see there are quite a few boat ramps there. Where are the best ramps to launch from, as far as the ramps themselves and parking? Any info. on this lake, including bass tactics, would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## ackracing (May 12, 2004)

The launch ramp on Bonner Rd.. It's the one by the youth fishing pond. Good luck fishing there... I like fishing that lake. It is pretty good early in the season when the water level is up.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

The ramp on bonner is the best bet...the one on price st. is pretty rough...can catch bass all around the lake before memorial day...after that good luck with the jet skiiers and the ski boats(filled my little 14 footer up with water last year)...hit it early and keep your eyes open


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks alot guys! I do most of my fishing during the week, so hopefully I can avoid the pleasure boaters!


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

There is also a boat ramp off of Bedell Road. South of 224 at the Corp. of engineer's campground. I don't know when it opens. It may be tied to the opening of the campground and there may be a fee. I really don't know as I always have used the Bonner Rd. ramp. The thing is that if you are going to fish south of 224 and use the corps. ramp, you are saving about 2 miles of boating each way. 

Also, keep in mind that there is a submerged island a few hundred yards to your left as you come out of the corps ramp. It has caused careless boaters lots of money over the years when the water is down. Look closely at your topo maps.

Good luck.


----------



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this lake a good producer of walleyes / crappie? Last year I fished mosquito but with the gas prices going higher. I may try this lake. It is only about a half hour away as apposed to mosquito being over a hour. I fished this lake about 5 or 6 yrs ago with my grandpa. It was late in the summer and the water was way down. Was not the best day to go fishing but anytime you have the opportunity to be with family on lake you can't have a bad day.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't think there are as many walleye, but there are quite a bit and some huge ones. This is also one of the self reproducing lakes. In fact, they get the walleye eggs late this month or early next month that they use to make saugeye. There is a 15" limit at Berlin, keep that in mind! Also, at the public ramp as you go to leave, head due east ,do not cut to the right as there is a large and long sandbar that juts out pretty far. As someone else mentioned, consult your topo map. You need to head out to the channel before heading south.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

Also, at the public ramp as you go to leave, head due east ,do not cut to the right as there is a large and long sandbar that juts out pretty far. As someone else mentioned, consult your topo map. You need to head out to the channel before heading south.[/QUOTE]

are you talking about the bonner rd ramp or the army corps ramp? Where can I get a good topo map of this lake? The one on the dnr website doesn't show the sandbar. I know it can get pretty bad when the water is way down. Especially when your not familar with the lake like me. I need to get a good map


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bonner Rd ramp. I also use Les's Bait shop and park and launch there. Cost is $3, but I don't have to worry about my vehicle and trailer. And I'm right by the csuseway so I can goanywhere from there rather easily. As for maps, I would suggest the Hot Map ones. I have the Navionics chip in my fishfinder/gps unit, but before, I used the hot maps and the DNR maps..never had a problem.


----------



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

Is the bait shop on bonner rd. If its not could you please tell me where it is. I will be coming from 224 west near akron. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

as soon as u turn off 224 on bonner make a right its right there its called less'


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you're heading east on 224, Bonner Rd is on your left. (It is the last rd *before* you cross the causeway) As soon as you turn onto Bonner, the entrance to Les's Bait is on your right. There's a pretty big sign there, it'd be hard to miss. You can always call in advance to see if they are open yet. The ph # is 330-584-6741. Pretty good people in there.And they sell bait, snacks, beer, lures and give away good info! Now if they are not open yet, just go north on Bonner about another mile to the public ramp.


----------



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks snake!!!


----------



## botts2k6 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey i was wondering where a good spot may be on berlin where i could catch some decent bass from the shore...maybe around some lillie pads or something...also i was interested in anyones opinion on whats working this year lure wise for bass....im usually a buzz bait or popper in the morning and sp;inner durring the day,but ive been hearing worms have been workin great this year...thanx a lot


----------

